# 【Qingdao,China - Beautiful seashore city】



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Qingdao - Shandong Province most attractive city*



















Airport


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Qingdao - 2008 Olympic Games sailing ship competition place


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Very nice. That skyline needs a couple of supertalls though


----------



## unixer (Feb 10, 2007)

just 100 km far away from my hometown. i lived there for 4 yrs. it's a beautiful and romantic city, and much better than its so-called competitor Dalian.
the pix didnt show its beauty by the way.


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

^^ Where do you live in china? Yantai? But I think most people would agree that Dalian is a worthy match for Qingdao.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Great pix, beautiful city kay:


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice city


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)




----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks to the Beijing Olympic 2008, Qingdao has made a significant progress in recent years


----------

